# Sphagnum moss



## kermit70 (Jan 24, 2006)

How do you get sphagnum moss to turn green? Please reply


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

kermit70 said:


> How do you get sphagnum moss to turn green? Please reply


Put it in a pot or viv and water it with pure water. Rainwater is good. Fertilizer will inhibit your moss growth (although it will grow, eventually, unless you are really cranking up the dose). Bright light.

Supposedly peat moss is a good substrate to grow sphagnum moss on. This makes sense since peat is decomposed sphagnum...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Beleive it or not...Ive had live spaghum grow out of peat moss.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Does it look kinda like pillow moss, but a bit fuzzier? That's what has sprouted from my peat moss at the top of my tank.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Dried sphagnum will come back to life. Mine in one of my vivs is doing that, and some seed pots that I started some seeds in is also coming back to life. It just needs lots of light.


----------

